# Cold War Bomb Shelters



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Saw my first one over this Thanksgiving break. Random house in the D.C. area I was in had one. Just a normal row home in a suburb and the owner out of nowhere told me about it and showed it to me. He bought the house with it but it was really nicely done with air vents, blast door, etc. I wish I had my camera on me but I didn't.

I bet now it would be quite expensive to construct something similar.


----------



## RedRocker (Nov 6, 2008)

Next time take some pix!!! I'd love to have something like that.


----------



## funkrider (Dec 1, 2008)

I had a friend whose house my friends funk band would play at and there was a bomb shelter in the back yard, I didn't get to go in it however  It had crazy looking pipes coming out of it and looked like a big square concrete slab in the yard


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never seen one but a fellow I worked with a few years ago checked one out when he was home buying up in Northern Virginia. He said the home was built by a retired air force major back in the late 50's or early 60's and had all the "Goodies" you would expect. IIRC he told me that It was down a short set of steps in a basement to a steel door which opened into a large 3 section room. Solid, thick concrete walls, celing and floors with rebar reinforcement, generator setup, water storage system, sanitation facilities, and space for enough supplies to keep going for an indefinate period. He liked it but his "Better Half" at the time nixed the idea so he just moved on to something else.

Personally I'd rather have one of those old missle silos myself.


----------

